# english speaking lawyers



## noserhodes

hi all can anyone recommend to me an english speaking lawyer in central portugal who i can use, would be extremely helpful if you could provide me with contact numbers.
many thanks


----------



## canoeman

You need to be more specific than Central Portugal covers four major areas

Turismo do Centro


----------



## noserhodes

canoeman said:


> You need to be more specific than Central Portugal covers four major areas
> 
> Turismo do Centro


yes sorry canoeman i posted that in haste and realised afterwards.
i have been succesful now and have appointed one in castelo branco as i am not taking the risk of proceeding with our purchase without taking every precaution.
thanks again


----------



## canoeman

Congrats, buying here is safe providing you follow simple precautions


----------



## noserhodes

canoeman said:


> Congrats, buying here is safe providing you follow simple precautions


thankyou yes we had heard of one or two horror stories so its best to be safe and have a lawyer just for peace of mind would hate to get ripped off and lose everything, but everyone we have met and spoken to has only had really good positive things to say about our estate agent.
the friendliness and hospitality shown by the portuguese people has been truly amazing i am thrilled by how they have recieved us.


----------



## siobhanwf

I think one rule of thumb would be not to use a layer recommended by you estate agent. We I must admit fell foul on that one!


----------



## noserhodes

siobhanwf said:


> I think one rule of thumb would be not to use a layer recommended by you estate agent. We I must admit fell foul on that one!


yes you definately need one who is acting with your best interests at heart and not the other way round, at least you have some form of regress if things fall foul http://img.expatforum.com/expats/images/icons/icon7.gif


----------



## noserhodes

*lawyer*

hi and thanks for the reply but we are now sorted with a local lawyer, we needed one with local knowledge, who is "on the ball" regarding issues to the area we have chosen, and not someone who is 500km away and doesnt know our local council, anyway thanks again


----------



## siobhanwf

noserhodes said:


> hi and thanks for the reply but we are now sorted with a local lawyer, we needed one with local knowledge, who is "on the ball" regarding issues to the area we have chosen, and not someone who is 500km away and doesnt know our local council, anyway thanks again




Wise decision. Just make sure that he is not in cahoots either with the owner, the builder or the estate agent  Here speaks the voice of experience


----------



## Fritty

*good lawyer in Castelo Branco area*



noserhodes said:


> yes sorry canoeman i posted that in haste and realised afterwards.
> i have been succesful now and have appointed one in castelo branco as i am not taking the risk of proceeding with our purchase without taking every precaution.
> thanks again


Hi. I am going to buy a house in the Castelo Branco area. How did your lawyer work out? If you can recommend them, I'd be grateful for contact details. Thanks.


----------



## southsussex

Also be aware that the lawyers here don't do quite the same things as they do in the UK. 

We got a solicitor from Lisbon that we met at the public 'Place In The Sun' show in London. He told us that we would get the same service as a conveyancing solicitor would do in the UK. He was excellent but he obviously did not do any searches for new roads and buildings proposed in the area as 12months later the new A13 started going up at the end of our valley. Luckily it doesn't affect us particularly, but 500m nearer and it would have done. You may have to ask them to specifically check for proposed new structures in your area.


----------



## Fritty

Hi and thanks for your reply. I know that I really need an 'advogado'. It's just that the ones I've already contacted (in Castelo Branco) simply DO NOT REPLY. I have phoned offices and sent emails in reasonable Portuguese.

I'd be really grateful if anyone has the name of someone who wants to do a good job and will respond within a few days, at least.


----------



## canoeman

Portuguese like personal contact notoriously known for not replying to e-mails, get to know the PDM for the Camera your interested in (overall plan showing, urban, rustic, conservation areas, industrial proposed roads developments) available online and at Camara offices, this is C Branco
Câmara Municipal Castelo Branco


----------



## futura

Hi 
Am starting to buy in castello branco could you recomend a solicitor please 😊


----------



## MrBife

You should never trust recommendations given in open forum too many have a vested interest and are unlikely to be impartial.

Go through the phone book, speak to six on the phone, decide which three to visit and go see them. Decide if you actually like them and they present themselves and their practice in an honest way. 

Ask for their fee structure and see if they will agree to 'fixed fee' plus statutory costs like notary fees etc etc. Then choose the one you like best

This is someone that all being well you are going to know for the rest of your life (so maybe also choose someone younger than you !).

A person that someone you don't know but met on a forum suggested/recommended is not helpful to you as this is an important relationship that has to be based on more than that.

All Lawyers speak English by the way - the ones that don't starved a long time ago !


----------



## futura

Thanks mrbife very sound advice &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## futura

*Solicitor*



noserhodes said:


> yes sorry canoeman i posted that in haste and realised afterwards.
> i have been succesful now and have appointed one in castelo branco as i am not taking the risk of proceeding with our purchase without taking every precaution.
> thanks again


Hi was hoping you could give me the name and address of your solicitor as we are buying just outside castelo branco next week.
Thanks dave


----------



## baldilocks

noserhodes said:


> hi all can anyone recommend to me an english speaking lawyer in central portugal who i can use, would be extremely helpful if you could provide me with contact numbers.
> many thanks


You do not want an English speaking lawyer. What you need with any professional (lawyer, builder, electrician, etc.) is one who is good at what she/he is supposed to be doing for you AND a good translator, i.e. never employ somebody just because she/he speaks English. Your translator, also, should be familiar with the terminology of the professional whose words are to be translated, i.e. if it is a builder, the translator should know about building; a lawyer - legal matters, etc.

There have been cases where a poor under-equipped translator has omitted important matters because she/he did not know them or found them to difficult to translate.


----------



## siobhanwf

MrBife said:


> All Lawyers speak English by the way - the ones that don't starved a long time ago !


Sadly M Bife I don't agree with you. All lawyers do not speak English. Or ar not comfortable in the language for business dealings. I spent two hours on Thursday with a YOUNG lawyer who understood very well but not not comfortable communicating in English. Not the first time I have come across this. 
In the algarve this might be different where there are many English speaking expats. But the algarve is not the whole of portugal


----------



## MrBife

Clearly there are some exceptions but If he understood you very well then surely that should be enough to ensure that a process in Portugal, with Portuguese authorities, Portuguese laws, Portuguese officials, Portuguese Government Departments and Portuguese legalities - is done correctly in Portuguese ?

Not many 'first language' English speakers are comfortable communicating completely in Portuguese so perhaps he picked up on that ?

As always the final question to ask any lawyer before your leave their office is ... are there any other questions I should have asked you ?


----------



## siobhanwf

MrBife said:


> Clearly there are some exceptions but If he understood you very well then surely that should be enough to ensure that a process in Portugal, with Portuguese authorities, Portuguese laws, Portuguese officials, Portuguese Government Departments and Portuguese legalities - is done correctly in Portuguese ?
> 
> Not many 'first language' English speakers are comfortable communicating completely in Portuguese so perhaps he picked up on that


Mr. Bife I speak Portuguese if not fluently to a high level.


----------



## CrazyNana

noserhodes said:


> thankyou yes we had heard of one or two horror stories so its best to be safe and have a lawyer just for peace of mind would hate to get ripped off and lose everything, but everyone we have met and spoken to has only had really good positive things to say about our estate agent.
> the friendliness and hospitality shown by the portuguese people has been truly amazing i am thrilled by how they have recieved us.


can I ask which estate agent it is that you are recommending please, this is the area we wish to purchase, and like you we wish ti be careful


----------



## Gonzo393

Hi All.....I completed the contract on my new property here in the Castelo Branco area. I used an excellent English speaking local lawyer(Liliana Solipa based in town centre) that managed the process very well and took no nonsense from the property agents Remax (avoid if you can!!).
I can pass her number on if anyone still needs her services.

Kind regards,

Iain


----------



## CrazyNana

Gonzo393 said:


> Hi All.....I completed the contract on my new property here in the Castelo Branco area. I used an excellent English speaking local lawyer(Liliana Solipa based in town centre) that managed the process very well and took no nonsense from the property agents Remax (avoid if you can!!).
> I can pass her number on if anyone still needs her services.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Iain


both properties we are currently interested in are with them. I don't think I can receive pm's yet but would appreciate her number. Any tips on dealing with them would be appreciated too


----------



## Stoney121

futura said:


> *Solicitor*
> Hi Dave I’m also buying just outside just outside how did you get on with a english. Speaking lawyer if you could let me know if you found one and the details would be great thanks pete
> 
> 
> Hi was hoping you could give me the name and address of your solicitor as we are buying just outside castelo branco next week.
> Thanks dave


----------



## Stoney121

CrazyNana said:


> both properties we are currently interested in are with them. I don't think I can receive pm's yet but would appreciate her number. Any tips on dealing with them would be appreciated too


Hi I would like details if possible thanks pete


----------



## Stoney121

Gonzo393 said:


> Hi All.....I completed the contract on my new property here in the Castelo Branco area. I used an excellent English speaking local lawyer(Liliana Solipa based in town centre) that managed the process very well and took no nonsense from the property agents Remax (avoid if you can!!).
> I can pass her number on if anyone still needs her services.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Iain


I would please thanks pete


----------



## mich22call

Stoney121 said:


> I would please thanks pete


I would also appreciate her details, thanks


----------



## Stoney121

mich22call said:


> I would also appreciate her details, thanks


I’ve have now got here detailing with my property she has started the ball rolling within 10 mins of me contacting her and contacted the agent already she is doing me a complete buyers package for €600 for anybody that needs her help her email address is 
[email protected]
And quote Peter stone 
So she knows it’s a genuine inquiry and she said she will respond straight away and her english is very very good 😎😎


----------



## Stoney121

Her email is 
[email protected]
Quote Peter stone as she is now dealing with my property and she said she would reply straight away knowing it is a genuine request
😎😎


----------



## mich22call

Stoney121 said:


> Her email is
> [email protected]
> Quote Peter stone as she is now dealing with my property and she said she would reply straight away knowing it is a genuine request
> 😎😎


Mucho obrigado, all the best, Michael


----------

